# MOVED: Important Info about the position of your uterus and ttc



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

This topic has been moved to: 
Trying To Conceive Naturally with Fertility/Health Issues board.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=326753.0


----------

